Ask HN: What are your personal goals? - andrewstuart
======
DanBC
1) Not to die by suicide. (going well so far.)

2) Reduce the numbers of other people dying by suicide. (Ambitious, but surely
the right thing to do. I have no idea if what I'm doing actually makes a
difference though.)

3) Make treatment for people with mental ill-health safer and better.

4) Help my child grow into a happy & well adult with skills and knowledge to
live life as they wish.

5) Tidy my appartment a bit.

------
adaml_623
What are your personal goals Andrew?

